# 9.2-BETA2 idle priorities messed up?



## Uniballer (Aug 5, 2013)

I have an i5-2500 machine running 9.2-BETA2 amd64 with the GENERIC kernel.  Today, I updated my source tree and started building world with `idprio 31` and I looked back a while later and all the CPU cores were essentially idle, and hardly any progress had been made on the build.  I stopped and restarted the build without the idle priority setting and it ran fine.  Anybody else seen any of this?  Anybody know about a fairly recent scheduler change that might account for it?

I'm going to do a source upgrade to 9.2-RC1 to confirm...


----------



## Uniballer (Aug 5, 2013)

It seems kind of weird on 9.2-RC1. Sometimes it blasts along, and at other times it seems to be almost idle (e.g. 97.8% idle and the disk is 1% busy).

My command line is: `idprio 31 make buildworld -j4`


----------

